# Which HLCDs?



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm going to put horns in my '94 Mustang Convertible. Here's my setup thus far:

HU: Alpine CDA-7998
Horns: ???
Amp: Arc Audio 4150CXL-R; [email protected], [email protected], etc
Front mids/midbass: Image Dynamics X57's (in the factory door location)
Amp: Arc Audio 2500CXL; 270W per speaker
Subs: Dayton Audio Reference 315HO DVC 4ohm 12's (2)
Amp: Arc Audio 2500CXL; 1100W bridged mono
Processing: JBL MS-8

I'm leaning toward some sort of horn from Eric, but..which one? Or should I look at other options as well?

-Jordan


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

Also, since I'm new to the whole horns thing..

Can someone explain just why processing is so needed when it comes to horns? I wasn't going to buy a DSP like I did but my friend talked me into it. My HU has digital T/A, a 5-band EQ, and oodles of crossover settings. Clearly the EQ is a bit weak, but why couldn't a cheap EQ have just been added, aside from having to manually set everything which (hopefully) won't be necessary with the MS-8?

I'd be happy to learn why it was so important for me to buy a DSP if someone wants to do some lecturing. 

-Jordan


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

cus i said so


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

It's pretty much the first time I've ever listened to anything you told me, lol. Your reputation is on the line, good sir.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

you've listened to me alot you just were too poor to buy anything lol


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

That's not true. I've ignored your advice plenty of times.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

From what I've read on here, most (not all) weren't too impressed with the end result with the horns/MS-8 combo. It killed the dynamics horns are known for, & dialed the midbass down too much.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

while some didn't like it others i know love it. it's makes for a great starting point for the horns. remember you could always go in and retweak if necessary.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

i was working within his budget he didn't wanna pop for a 99rs


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Horsemanwill said:


> while some didn't like it others i know love it. it's makes for a great starting point for the horns. remember you could always go in and retweak if necessary.



Wasn't Matt really happy with the MS-8 tune? I'm curious if you've had the chance to hear a horn/MS-8 setup & your opinion?


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

Horsemanwill said:


> i was working within his budget he didn't wanna pop for a 99rs


I think I died when you linked that. If I hadn't already invested like $600 in my CDA-7998, $1200 wouldn't seem that bad. That HU is on a completely different level..


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Needing processing is not a horn thing, it is a car thing. The car is such a nasty environment you need the processing to get the best results. With no or only simple processing with horns you can get good results but just like with conventional drivers it will always be better with proper processing. If you are going to invest a chunk of your hard earned green on some great speakers shouldn't you make sure you get the best results from them?

My understanding is the MS-8 works great to get you to 95% once you understand the unit and how to trick it into giving you volume and headroom and some other small things.

Eric



KSUWildcatFan said:


> Also, since I'm new to the whole horns thing..
> 
> Can someone explain just why processing is so needed when it comes to horns? I wasn't going to buy a DSP like I did but my friend talked me into it. My HU has digital T/A, a 5-band EQ, and oodles of crossover settings. Clearly the EQ is a bit weak, but why couldn't a cheap EQ have just been added, aside from having to manually set everything which (hopefully) won't be necessary with the MS-8?
> 
> ...


----------

